# Kc...



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Why did you lock up that "Jay Leno" thread? I was about to reply to it!! :upset: 

Oh, and BTW, why change your handle to KC?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm sorry, I had to lock that thread because Mr. X was turning it into a flame war....

I'll unlock it right now.


Oh, I changed my name because I got tired of people calling me kid and plus I'm scared Jamal Crawford my get traded....


----------

